

1985 - Peer-to-Peer Encrypted Phone Calls to Avoid NSA Wiretapping - ddelphin
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/1985-peer-to-peer-encrypted-phone-calls-to-avoid-nsa-wiretapping/

======
tsaoutourpants
Hello, starter of the fundraising campaign here. I'm excited to put for this
solution which combines and modifies several existing technologies into a
useful solution for phone privacy. I'd be happy to answer any questions you
guys have!

